# MS Outlook 2k "cannot turn off reminder"



## cyberfly

I work with office 2000. Windows 2000. About 1 month ago I got a new PDA and aside from the fact that all my appointments duplicate in calendar and to do... I have another issue. I have three old appts. that won't go away. They pop up a reminder and when I hit dismiss or snooze I get the following box reading "Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. The end date you entered occurs before the start date." If I try to open the item to fix the date problem I get "Cannot open the item for this reminder, The end date you entered occurs before the start date". So every five minutes are so these three are popping up and I can't get rid of them. I've tried repair and I've uninstalled and reinstalled outlook, office and updated all the office updates from Microsofts website. Two of them are recurring so I went into recurrence and tried to get rid of them that way and it's not letting me delete anything. It's driving me crazy. Please help.
Thanks,
CC


----------



## arealtor4u

I am having the exact same problem. Any luck on the fix?


----------



## MFDnNC

http://www.cryer.co.uk/brian/windows/trbl_outlook_cnotiftr.htm

Restart Outlook with the '/cleanreminders' switch, the easiest way to do this is Start > Run and in the Run box enter:


----------



## arealtor4u

Ok I tried the outlook /cleanreminders

And it did not work.

Maybe my problem is not exactly the same.

I am running windows XP home version and my exact error messages are 

When the reminder comes up and I try to open it I get

"Cannot open the item for this reminder. The end date you entered occurs before the start date"

When I try to dismiss the reminder I get

"Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. Could not complete the operation. One or more parameter values are not valid."


----------



## kkdenton

I finally paid Microsoft for the answer. Here it is:

S: (Subjective)
Past Reminders keep firing with below errors every time Outlook is opened.

while dismiss them- "Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. the end date you entered occurs before the start date"

while try to open the related item- "Cannot open the item for this reminder. The end date occurs before the start date"

O: (Objective)[Environment]

PRODUCT VERSION AND SERVICE RELEASES

Windows 2000
Service Pack 4
Exchange Version: 5.5
Exchange SP: 4

A: (Assessment)
Ø Logged on to the mailbox using Outlook and found the same symptoms.

Ø Carried out the below steps to delete the items in Reminders folder.

Download MFCMAPI tool from http://support.microsoft.com/?ID=291794

1. Run MFCMAPI on the desktop 
2. Go to Session->Logon and Display Store Table
3. Select your profile
4. Select Mailbox
5. Expand "Root Container"
6. Right click Reminders" and select "Open Contents Table"
7. New Window Launches with Title Reminders
8. Select all the reminder items listed there, Right click and select "Delete Message"
9. Close MFCMAPI

Ø Reopened Outlook and don't find the past Reminders firing again. The issue got resolved.

Good Luck!


----------



## sraman26

This is the exact message I get everytime I open my Outlook(2003). I get all the previous meetings/ reminders/ tasks etc. They never go away but keep on adding. And when I try to select one and say delete I get the following message.

"Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. Could not complete the operation. One or more parameter values are not valid"

This message was extremely helpful. Thanks a lot. It solved my problem. Appreciate  !


----------



## bestof89

I was having the identical issue with the calendar, but when I deleted all of the reminders, it also deleted all of my appointments going forward.

I found some of the appointments in the deleted folders box, but when I put them back, I started the getting the original message - "Cannot turn off the reminder..." again.

FYI. I was using outlook 1007 with exchange server, I don't know if that matters.

An immense pain.


----------



## 300soarer

This worked! I'm using Outlook 2007 on Vista and it still worked

The only difference was instead of:

4. Select Mailbox

I had to Select - MDB, then "Open default message store".

Thanks! :up:


----------



## haasc

I am experiencing the same problem; however, when I go to right click "Delete" I get the following two error messages:

Error: 
Code: MAPI_E_CORRUPT_STORE == 0x80040600
Function lpSourceFolder->CopyMessages( lpEIDs, NULL, lpWasteFolder, NULL, NULL, MESSAGE_MOVE|MESSAGE_DIALOG)
File E:\MFCMAPI\5.0.18\MAPIFunctions.cpp
Line 1046

Error: 
Code: MAPI_E_CORRUPT_STORE == 0x80040600
Function DeleteToDeletedItems( lpMDB, (LPMAPIFOLDER) m_lpContainer, lpEIDs)
File E:\MFCMAPI\5.0.18\FolderDlg.cpp
Line 595

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## haasc

By the way, when I go to dismiss, amend or delete any reminder I get the following message:

"Cannot turn off the reminder. You may be reminded again. Could not complete the operation. One or more parameter values are not valid".


----------



## haasc

The problem appears to be getting worse as now I cannot open up my Contacts. I receive an error message that states:

"Can't open this item. Errors have been detected in the file C:\Documents and Settings etc. Quit Outlook and all mail-enabled applications, and then use the Inbox repair tool (Scanpst.exe) to diagnose and repair errors in the file. For more information about the Inbox repair tool, see Help."

I've tried the repair tool, including placing my CD-ROM containing my Office 2003 Edition, but receive an error message there too which states that I have an outdated version(?).

Regarding the Scanpst.exe, I try to launch that application but receive the following error message:

"Windows cannot find 'Scanpst.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly and then try again."

I tried searching for 'Scanpst.exe' on my computer using the search tool and finally located it but when it asked what file to open you can imagine my suprise that I have no "Local Settings" folder in my Documents and Settings folder.

Does anyone know what might going on?


----------



## Dreadnought27

I was also suffering from the dreaded "could not save item. could not complete the operation. one or more parameter values no valid" problem - but my issue stemmed from a task imported from my iPhone. The MFGMAPI solution reported back in December 2004 did work for me, except that I selected Personal Folders, then Tasks, THEN I selected reminders, right clicked to "Open Contents Table" and found my rogue reminder with an error code. Deleted it, and haven't been bothered since.

Fourteen weeks of constant reminders was driving me up the wall. I am DELIGHTED that this has been fixed.

Oh, and BTW - I am using XP with SP2 installed, and Outlook 2003.


----------



## spd33

haasc said:


> I am experiencing the same problem; however, when I go to right click "Delete" I get the following two error messages:
> 
> Error:
> Code: MAPI_E_CORRUPT_STORE == 0x80040600
> Function lpSourceFolder->CopyMessages( lpEIDs, NULL, lpWasteFolder, NULL, NULL, MESSAGE_MOVE|MESSAGE_DIALOG)
> File E:\MFCMAPI\5.0.18\MAPIFunctions.cpp
> Line 1046
> 
> Error:
> Code: MAPI_E_CORRUPT_STORE == 0x80040600
> Function DeleteToDeletedItems( lpMDB, (LPMAPIFOLDER) m_lpContainer, lpEIDs)
> File E:\MFCMAPI\5.0.18\FolderDlg.cpp
> Line 595
> 
> Does anyone have a solution?


I had the exact problem that you describe. I kept receiving the same 10 reminders and could not even delete them via the MfcMapi tool. I kept getting similar errors to yours. I actually experienced the same reminder issue twice. The first time I was able to use the MfcMapi tool however that deleted most of my calendar entries entirely, DOH!!!

I was finally able to resolve the problem the 2nd time by *deleting my .ost file *that contained my offline email/calendar data. The file was recreated from scratch after I deleted it and then my pesky reminders were gone. You can find your .ost location by going in to Outlook Tools/Account Settings/Data Files.


----------



## Tuph

MFDnNC said:


> http://www.cryer.co.uk/brian/windows/trbl_outlook_cnotiftr.htm
> 
> Restart Outlook with the '/cleanreminders' switch, the easiest way to do this is Start > Run and in the Run box enter:


This appears to have fixed my problem in Outlook 2007. Thanks!


----------



## clevo

I have the same issue described in this thread, however my problem is that these fixes will not work for me.
I keep receiving the same reminders everytime I open outlook 2007 and can't delete them using the MfcMapi tool. The tool shows the problem entries and their detail shows multiple errors. I can't delete the enrty or it's detail.
If I open calendar in Outlook and go to view/current view/active appointment, they do not show there, nor do they display on the calendar itself.
I have tried everying including scanpst and cleanreminders and any other suggestions on various forums but with no luck.
I really don't know what to do now, all current resolutions appear to have been found with the MfcMapi tool.
I would appreciate any help.
I'm using Vista Ultimate SP3 with Microsoft Office 2007. All up to date.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *clevo*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Just tried that tool myself.
Were you able to open the Reminder, double clicking it?
Then you could uncheck the Reminder box.


----------



## clevo

Hi EAFiedler

Thanks for your welcome and reply.

No I can't open the reminder and If I try to snooze it, it says "the message you specified cannot be found"

It's very frustrating.


----------



## EAFiedler

I was referring to the MfcMapi tool interface. Can you open the Reminder in the interface?


----------



## clevo

Apologies. No I can't. It won't do anything. I tried deleting another working reminder and it deletes with no problem.


----------



## EAFiedler

I downloaded the *mfcmapi_bin.exe* file from that KB article.
I found it wasn't that intuitive. 

How far were you able to get using mfcmapi?
Were you able to *Show Profiles*?

Or does, "It won't do anything." mean you were not able to run mfcmapi.exe, at all?


----------



## clevo

I can open the tool and get to the reminders without a problem. As I mentioned, I managed to delete a known good reminder to confirm the *mfcmapi *tool works as it should, its just that it won't delete the two reminders that are causing my trouble. Nothing at all happens when I right click and set to permanantly delete.
I must emphasise that the tool is working fine.
It's strange that I can see the reminders with the tool but they are not visable anywhere within outlook and it's calendar.


----------



## EAFiedler

If you open the reminder, can you uncheck the reminder box?

Under the Message Class column header, it also shows whether it is a Task or Appointment.

Have you closed and restarted Outlook since attempting to delete the reminders?


----------



## clevo

It's an appointment and I can't open the appointment. I can display the contents of the message in the preview pane of the MfcMapi tool but there is nowhere I can see that I could turn it off.
Is there a way I can send you a snapshop of the MfcMapi screen I refer to?


----------



## EAFiedler

Yes, you can upload a screen shot, save it as a .jpg.
When you reply, use the *Go Advanced* button. Below that window is a *Manage Attachments* button where you can upload the screen shot.


----------



## clevo

Won't let me upload the message.
I will look at how I can get this to you.


----------



## EAFiedler

Is it giving a reason, for why, it won't let you upload?

Is the file too large?


----------



## clevo

This is the error I get when I try to save the message from MfcMapi
I'm not sure of another way to do it. 
Like with the problem I have. I can see the entry on MfcMapi but can't open or do anything with it


Error: Failed to open message.
Code: MAPI_E_USER_CANCEL == 0x80040113
Function (null)
File f:\df7830\extest\src\mfcmapi\folderdlg.cpp
Line 1624


----------



## EAFiedler

I have sent you a private message.


----------



## clevo

browser just rejected it. Can you please resend


----------



## EAFiedler

At the top of the page under your name is: *Private Messages* click that link to go to your Inbox. Try to open it again.


----------



## spd33

did you try to delete your .ost file? that is what fixed it for me after nothing else worked.


----------



## clevo

Hi spd33

I don't have an .ost file associated with Outlook

Im not on an exchange server


----------



## clevo

Just for everyones info, I still havent found a fix for this and Microsoft are useless in their Customer support.
I think I'll just remove the product and find something else.


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *clevo*

I am so sorry, I got distracted and you fell by the wayside. 
Can you forgive me?

I have a couple ideas, if you haven't yet, given up on Outlook.
__________________________________________________________________________

Have you tried viewing the Calendar contents by Category?
View > Current View > By Category
Sort by the *Start* date and scroll down to May 2007, as that appears to be the time frame when the appointment was created.


You can also add a new field called *Reminders*, in Category view and sort by the Reminders field.
Or sort by Recurrence date.
Did you happen to assign a Category such as: *Birthdays* to the appointment?
If so, try sorting by Category.
__________________________________________________________________________

Or, Export the contents of your current Personal Folders (.pst file) to a new .pst file and make it the new Default Delivery Location:
File > Import and Export > Export to a file > Next > Personal Folder File (.pst) > Next
Highlight the top folder, and place a check mark in *Include subfolders*
Click: *Next*

In the next window, you can browse to a location of your choice for the new .pst file (or keep the default location) you can also name the file or keep the default name.
Note the location, so you can open the file after the Export is complete.
Select: *Do not duplicate items*, then click: *Finish*

In the next window: *Create Microsoft Personal Folders* you can change the default name: *Personal Folders* to something different or add a number after the name: *Personal Folders*. I like to keep the file name of the .pst file and the name in Outlook the same, makes it easier to find the .pst file.

Open the new .pst file in Outlook 2007,
Tools > Account Settings > Data Files tab > Add > OK
Select the .pst file that was created for the Export.
*OK, Close*

The new .pst file should appear in Outlook 2007.

Make the new .pst file the Default Delivery Location,
Tools > Account Settings > Data Files tab
Select the new .pst file and click: *Set as Default*
Close the Data Files window. 
Close and restart Outlook 2007, the new .pst file should appear at top as the Default delivery location.

Remove the original .pst file:
Tools > Account Settings > Data Files tab
Select the original .pst file and click: *Remove*
Click: *Close*, then close and restart Outlook 2007.

If the same reminder is still firing, see if you can open the Reminder and set the reminder to none.
If not, try using the MfcMapi.EXE tool again.
__________________________________________________________________________

Or, create a new Profile in Outlook 2007 and start fresh.
create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007
__________________________________________________________________________

Let us know if any of this helps.


----------



## clevo

First of all, please don't apologise, your a genius.

I took your advice to export and create a new pst file and guess what, it fixed the problem in 5 minutes. :up:

I am truly greatful that you took the time to help me with this and hope that others can benefit from your knowledge and wisdom.

Thank you again and again 

Clevo


----------



## Uninhabited

Worked an absolute treat, thanks a bunch!


----------



## allansplace

Yes, I've had exactly the same problem for a month now. One reminder kept popping up. I use Exchange Server 2003 and use a desktop online and laptops offline. All computers (including my MacBook) had this problem. I used the "MfcMapi" application (a little hard to find from the Microsoft web page), and it worked! Thank you!


----------



## fast586

I downloaded the fix but haven't tried it yet. I have a client whose machine I just redid and I'm having this exact problem. I sure hope this works. We shall see. Thanks so much for this very informative post too!

fast586


----------

